# Consulta ensayo de Crossover pasivo 3 orden.



## IsauroElEsclavo (Jul 1, 2017)

Hola buen día, realice un crossover pasivo de 3º orden butterworth, para un bafle de 2 vias el cual consiste en un woofer de 12 pulgadas 150w RMS, y un tweeter bala 60w RMS. El crossover esta conformado por un filtro pasa alto y uno pasa bajo con una frecuencia de corte de 2600Hz.

Ensaye el crossover con un Generador de Funciones y un osiloscopio para poder realizar un bode de ganancia en DB y ver si la frecuencia de corte era la planteada en la teoría.

El problema es que como filtro funciona , corta en 2600Hz, pero al conectar la entrada del Generador de funciones al circuito, inmediatamente al conectarla cai bruscamente la tension de entrada.
Esto ,¿es posible que se deba a que el Generador no pueda entregar la suficiente corriente y por eso cae, o por otra causa?

Mi miedo es que al conectar el amplificador ( 25 w rms por canal) caiga la tensión y no pueda mover el parlante.

Mi duda es si el amplificador le va entregar la corriente que necesita el filtro o no se a que se debió este inconveniente.

Soy alumno de una escuela técnica en Electrónica cursando 6º año.

RECUERDEN QUE COMO FILTRO FUNCIONA CORTA EN SU FRECUENCIA DE CORTE CORRESPONDIENTE. EL FILTRO CROSSOVER LO CALCULE CON AYUDA DE LOS POST PUBLICADOS EN EL FORO Y LAS BOBINAS LA REALICE CON POST PUBLICADOS EN EL FORO LAS CUALES LA MEDIDE CON UN LCR y están perfectas.

pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html

   Esa es la pagina que use para el calculo, el circuito es donde dice 3º orden butterworth parlantes de 8 ohm.  (verifique con las formulas de filtro de 3º orden los valores de los componentes ) ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2017)

Tiene el parlante conectado o estas midiendo a circuito aierto??


----------



## IsauroElEsclavo (Jul 1, 2017)

Estoy midiendo a circuito abierto.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tiene el parlante conectado o estas midiendo a circuito aierto??



Estoy midiendo a circuito abierto, sin parlante conectado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2017)

IsauroElEsclavo dijo:


> Estoy midiendo a circuito abierto, sin parlante conectado


Entonces es el generador de funciones que no se banca al filtro como carga. Normalmente están pensados para una impedancia de carga de 600Ω y algunos pocos para 50Ω... Fijate la siguiente simulación del filtro pasa-altos Butterworth de tercer orden, donde en *rojo *tenés la respuesta del filtro sin carga y en *verde *la corriente que consume ene se caso. En *azul *tenés la respuesta con carga de 8Ω y *en-color-raro* tenés la corriente que consume con esa carga.



Sacá tus conclusiones...


----------



## IsauroElEsclavo (Jul 1, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Entonces es el generador de funciones que no se banca al filtro como carga. Normalmente están pensados para una impedancia de carga de 600Ω y algunos pocos para 50Ω... Fijate la siguiente simulación del filtro pasa-altos Butterworth de tercer orden, donde en *rojo *tenés la respuesta del filtro sin carga y en *verde *la corriente que consume ene se caso. En *azul *tenés la respuesta con carga de 8Ω y *en-color-raro* tenés la corriente que consume con esa carga.
> 
> 
> 
> Sacá tus conclusiones...




Muchas gracias por tu ayuda! Por lo que veo el filtro funciona , el tema es que como lo ensaye sin carga de manda mucha corriente , y nuestro generador no debe estar pudiendo dar la corriente pedida por eso cae la tensión, muchísimas gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Jul 3, 2017)

Igualmente esos filtros no funcionan sin la carga, acordate que en el calculo de las frecuencia se debe colocar la impedancia del parlante, sin ese valor la frecuencia de corte cambia rotundamente asi que ensayarlod e esa manera no sirve de mucho, poné una resistencia simulando la carga del parlante.


----------

